# Auction Score!



## Euphman06 (May 10, 2014)

Won this yesterday with an absentee bid, I was pretty much the only bidder from what it seemed The Morrow hub is stamped 36 so I would assume 1936, does everyone agree? Paint is super nice! Badged as a Supplee Biddle (hardware store in Philadelphia) but pretty sure this is a Cleveland Welding double bar roadster with aftermarket guard and rack. Troxel seat in amazing condition, my best original paint find from this era. What's the deal with the lights in the back? I think they're glass, but they aren't wired to anything. Someone took care of this one!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 10, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That thing looks like it was never ridden and just put away!!!!!!!!!!!!!N_I_C_E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 10, 2014)

amazing score!  I have lights just like that on my 75' fastback. If yours are the same they run on a generator


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2014)

Yeah that's like a 9.5 on the condition scale I would say.  Those lights are most likely aftermarket motorcycle lights someone just added, but they're still cool.  Nice score, what part of the country was that auctioned off?


----------



## Euphman06 (May 10, 2014)

Eastern PA. This is the second double bar frame I've picked up in a week. The first one was a Colson snap tank and now this one. Both badged through hardware stores in Philadelphia which is about an hour and a half from me.


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful, that bike basically looks NOS.  Everything about it is great, look at that seat!!!!!! Holy s___!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 10, 2014)

*Exceptional*

Awsome find Jim !................Wayne


----------



## jpromo (May 10, 2014)

What a fine machine; the condition is astounding! I really want to call this a '37. If it's a 3rd or 4th quarter Morrow, I'd lean towards this. I'm going to guess the serial starts with B or C. I've never seen this forged fork with the truss rod plate before. I wonder if that was just a sign of a lower equipped model (maybe it never had a guard or rack) instead of using the Flying V fork.

Sending PM on rack.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 10, 2014)

jpromo said:


> What a fine machine; the condition is astounding! I really want to call this a '37. If it's a 3rd or 4th quarter Morrow, I'd lean towards this. I'm going to guess the serial starts with B or C. I've never seen this forged fork with the truss rod plate before. I wonder if that was just a sign of a lower equipped model (maybe it never had a guard or rack) instead of using the Flying V fork.
> 
> Sending PM on rack.




Just checked out the serial and you're right, it starts with a B. I'm pretty sure the rack and guard are aftermarket and this is simply a CWC double bar roadster, bottom of the line. I think the value comes in terms of condition on this one, especially the seat.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 10, 2014)

Love the bike and the condition is really nice, congrats a really nice score!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2014)

*Great Find!*

I love that seat!


----------



## Madness7 (May 10, 2014)

speechless...........


----------



## eddie bravo (May 10, 2014)

WOW !!!
That is just freak'n awesome!




Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2014)

So nice, oh mama.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 13, 2014)

Polished the paint a bit, hard to tell in the pictures but it is a bit shinier than before. Took the head badge off to clean the head tube which was probably the dirtiest part of the bike. 

Two questions..
1) Is there anything I can do to preserve this seat? any treatments, oils, what have you? 
2) Anything I can do about the paint flaking around the head tube? I see this often, wish it didn't have to happen.


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

Dang! you made me short out my keyboard with drool........ had to borrow another laptop...


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 13, 2014)

My CWC is flaking in the same place as yours, seems like the paint does not adhere to the brazing well over time. In the past I have used dabs of clear nail polish around the edge of the chipping paint to prevent the the paint from chiping any further. On seats Ive had great success with Meguiars leather cleaner/conditioner.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/16550276?...54014550&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=34450020310&veh=sem


----------

